# yellow discharge in one eye



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

madster woke up this morning with thickyellow discharge in her right eye and they slightly sticking the lids together - it's only very slightly puffy and not red. i have removed some of it - but not without a fight and have just called the surgery. they're going to call back to see if they can prescribe something for me to just pick up. 

does this sound like conjunctivitis?


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

by the way - think i should've posted this somewhere else
i assume moderator will move if needs be... sorry


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

without seeing it ..it does sound like an eye infection.

Ointment for babies is easier to apply than the drops.

Jxx


----------

